# Bumblefoot. ..



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Two of my hens have it. One I got the scabs off and will remove the kernel.tonight.

The other I'm pretty sure with the 2 scabs it's bumblefoot

One hen


















The one I'm doing surgery on tonight. Is the opal color the infection? I don't see anything that looks like a corn kernel just this opal thing



















Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can't tell from the pics. Did you soak the feet for a while in Epsom salts? Once everything is softened up after the warm soak you should be able to remove the kernel easier.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I agree with Robin about soaking the feet in warm epsom salt water. I normally soak for about 20-30 minutes. The warm water helps draw out infection. 
Then squeeze the heck out of the footpad to get the infection out. Not all bumblefoot has a kernel, and the best way to get infection out is to squeeze the tar out of the footpad working it up through the hole. Then soak some more if necessary and continue squeezing. It wont hurt the bird.
Once the infection is out, flush with betadine, then pack the hole with neosporin. Apply gauze over the hole and tape it, not too tight, Then wrap the foot with duct tape, using duct tape strips in between toes to keep it secure and dry. Do not wrap the tape tight.
The bird cant remove the duct tape and it's practically waterproof. So when the bird steps in a nasty mud puddle, bacteria wont get into the wound and cause a worse infection.
Change the dressing in a couple of days. When you go to remove the duct tape, use scissors to cut the tape vertically up or down the birds leg. It's easy to do and doesnt take much time at all. Once you cut all the way up or down, the tape will easily peel off one way or the other.
You should see improvement and healing with the hole. If necessary, repeat flushing with betadine and repack with neosporin, apply gauze and rewrap with the duct tape. It should heal up within a weeks time


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

If after a weeks time, you see swelling and/or redness in the footpad, it means you didnt get all the infection out and you're going have to start all over again.
Fortunately, I've only had that happen once. I had to use the razor blade to go in a little deeper and do more soaking and squeezing. It healed nicely after the second time.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I have both birds in a large cage in my porch ,this way I can catch them easier and keep their feet clean and dry. 
I'll soak the feet tomorrow night after wotk, I cleaned their feet up and wrapped them. I used peroxide as I have no betadine.ill get that tomorrow when I go to work

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Squeeze the tar?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Maryellen said:


> Squeeze the tar?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


"Squeeze the tar" "out of something" is just a saying lol.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh lol!!!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I wouldn't squeeze it but put a thumb on each side of the wound and press down hard and spread the wound and press down at the same time.I hope that made sense.Squeezing may push the kernel deeper.My way opens the wound for the kernel to be removed and there's no chance to push the kernel deeper because you're not pushing on it or squeezing it.I get boils and squeezing makes them worse,a lot worse,is more painful and pushes the core deeper.If I can open it myself,I use the above method,after soaking to soften things up,to get the infection and core out.If I lived closer,I'd come do it for you.I like to keep my nursing skills sharp....


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Like I mentioned, sometimes there isnt a kernel under the scab. There may be yellowish/whitish bits/pieces of infection present. The only way to remove it is to squeeze the heck out of the footpad forcing it up through the hole. Using tweezers may help, but not always. There is no other way for the infection to go, except out the hole. 
I've done quite a few bumblefoot surgeries.
By the same token, on a couple occasions I've removed a scab and there wasnt any infection at all. A surgery done for nothing, and stressing the bird. Sometimes the scabs disappear on their own and surgery isnt necessary. There wasnt any redness, swelling nor limping. Surgery is required with one or more of the following; limping, redness, swelling.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I squeezed and nothing came out but blood. I didn't see anything inside the foot. Both hens are walking, scratching fine,no limping. I cleaned all 4 feet and used betadine that I picked up this morning. Both hens are bandaged and back in the infirmary cage lol. . Both are resting and got mealworms and canned cat food after to take the edge off. I'm cleaning once a day work days and 2x weekends. They are healing fast to.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

That's what threw me off dawg, I couldn't see any infection inside even with a strong led light

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Yep, there's going to be blood. I've had to use paper towel to sop it up to double check just to see if there's still infection present and dig around abit with the tweezers. If I dont see any infection after a good inspection and clearing out; time to clean it up, pack it, and wrap it.

ME, from the pics you posted, especially the first pic, I see a little redness around the scab.
I wouldve done the surgery. As you know, staph infection is something not to guess at.
With birds, if the infection reaches the leg bone, game over.
The infection quickly spreads throughout the body, then death. There's no amount of antibiotics that'll stop it neither.
You'll know for sure the next time you do a dressing change. It sounds to me that everything will be fine.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks Dawg. The redness was from me poking and prodding and digging, I took that picture right after I was done. I've been closely inspecting all 4 holes and they are healing nicely, I'm keeping an eye out for swelling or redness.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------

